# Need to know how to make Jerky with a dry rub.



## rob sicc (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi folks,

I am trying to make beef jerky with out using soy sauce or Worshestershire sauce.  I want to make a dry rub or possibly use a little water in the marinade to distribute it better.  I have been making jerky for a very long time and I have several home made recipes that friends and family love but I need to figure out how to do it with out the soy.  I am worried about the percentage of salt to meat that I need to make jerky that wont kill someone.   I never use nitrates and would like to continue that way.  

As always, any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks for reading my thread.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 17, 2017)

Do you smoke the jerky or dehydrate ??   You can weigh the meat... weigh out 25% of the meat weight in distilled water...  weigh out 2% kosher salt, 1% sugar, add liquid smoke and any dry spices or herbs you want to the mix... marinate for a few days in the refer, rinse and dehydrate....  You can add a bit of vinegar, like is used in biltong...

If you smoke the meat, cure #1 is highly recommended...  and cure #1 is nitrite, not nitrate...


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 17, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Do you smoke the jerky or dehydrate ??   You can weigh the meat... weigh out 25% of the meat weight in distilled water...  weigh out 2% kosher salt, 1% sugar, add liquid smoke and any dry spices or herbs you want to the mix... marinate for a few days in the refer, rinse and dehydrate....  You can add a bit of vinegar, like is used in biltong...
> 
> If you smoke the meat, cure #1 is highly recommended...  and cure #1 is nitrite, not nitrate...


Hi Dave,

I dehydrate.  I might throw it on the smoker after it's dehydrated top add smoke flavor rather than using liquid smoke.  It makes a big difference.

Let me see if I understood you correctly.

10lbs meat (which is 160 ounces) 

2 1/2 pounds water  

3.2 ounces (160 * 2%)

1.6 sugar  (1/2 or the salt)

Herbs

Mix everything together and let sit for 2-5 days then dry on dehydrator as I always have in the past.  

DONE!

Did I understand you correctly?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 17, 2017)

10#'s + 2.5 #'s = 12.5 #'s X 454 =  5,675 grams...  X.02 (%) =  114 grams salt and 57 grams sugar + all the spices etc...    You have to add in the weight of the water..

You've got it...


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 17, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> 10#'s + 2.5 #'s = 12.5 #'s X 454 =  5,675 grams...  X.02 (%) =  114 grams salt and 57 grams sugar + all the spices etc...    You have to add in the weight of the water..
> 
> You've got it...


Absolutely!  Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 17, 2017)




----------

